#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Relaties voor het huwelijk

## Stichting NIA

*Relaties voor het huwelijk*

Allah  zegt in de Qor'aan: "Zondige vrouwen zijn er voor zondige mannen en zondige mannen zijn er voor zondige vrouwen; en goede vrouwen zijn er voor goede mannen en goede mannen zijn er voor goede vrouwen; zij zijn degenen die onschuldig zijn aan wat zij (de lasteraars) zeggen: voor hen is er vergeving en een weldadige voorziening." (Soerat Annoure, aya 26)

En Allah  zegt: "En geoorloofd zijn voor u kuise, gelovige vrouwen en kuise vrouwen uit het midden dergenen, wie het Boek was gegeven voor u, wanneer gij haar haar huwelijksgift geeft, een geldig huwelijk aangaande en geen ontucht plegende, noch heimelijk minnaressen nemende. En wie het geloof verwerpt, diens werk is waarlijk tevergeefs en hij zal in het Hiernamaals onder de verliezers zijn." (Soerat al Ma'ida, aya 5)

De profeet (vzmh) heeft gezegd: "Iedereen die in Allah en de Laatste Dag gelooft mag nooit alleen met een vrouw zijn zonder haar mahram te zijn, want anders zal satan de derde persoon (blijken te) zijn." Overgeleverd door Ahmed.

Link

----------


## Nihadniya

:love:  ma shaa Allah !

----------


## Joes

Super mooi!

----------

